# Poll on two disputed NT passages for those who favor/hold to the critical text



## Willem van Oranje (Apr 16, 2010)

Please only respond if you hold to the critical text, indicating whether or not you recognize Mark 16:9-20 and/or John 7:53-8:11 as authentic Scripture. I'm curious to see if there is a consensus.


----------



## au5t1n (Apr 16, 2010)

I chose accept the Mark passage, reject the 1 John passage (there's a hanging "both" in that option by the way), but in reality I would rather say I am unsure of the 1 John passage. The Mark passage has a long history of acceptance and seems too long and too old to be interpolation. I have also heard that some of the manuscripts that are missing it have blank sections where it would go - that certainly says something, in my opinion. I understand the 1 John passage is rare even in the Byzantine family, and that makes me more inclined to let it be doubtful. I do not really doubt the Mark, passage, however.


----------



## larryjf (Apr 17, 2010)

I'm not sure how you can vote only if you're a critical text guy when one of the options is...
"Of course I accept them, I'm a TR man!"


----------



## Robert Truelove (Apr 27, 2010)

Austin,

He was not polling on the 1 John passage, but the one from the Gospel of John 7-8. The results would probably look at lot different otherwise


----------



## Willem van Oranje (May 7, 2010)

The results of this poll have confirmed my suspicion that even a majority of those in our circles who hold to the critical text still recognize Mark 16:9-20 and John 7:53-8:11 as Scripture. This means there really is very little difference between the texts we are using, whether we prefer the Nestle-Aland or the Textus Receptus, understanding that the only two entire passages under debate are accepted by a majority of both groups.


----------

